# Looking to get a PFD/lifejacket/floater



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips and such on this issue. I plan to be fishing on the shore but may in the future consider an inflatable raft or boat. I can swim (gah it been so long...I think I got a maroon badge or one or two badges higher many moons ago to give you a level of what I know on the swimming but the maroon is the one I remember) but thinking on the safety side of things if for some reason you cramp up or something it's not a bad insurance policy to have.

I'm looking or something compact and not too bulky to price ratio. It has been a long time since I've worn a life jacket and on a boat so I"m not sure on the compactability and bulk and pricing nd what is good/ok/etc.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...0792158P/Adult%2B3-Buckle%2BPFD.jsp?locale=en

This is one jacket I saw that looks not that bad. The inflatable ones are gaahhh expensive. If I get a used one off someone what should I look for? I figure if I'm by lake ontario or channels leading out to the lakes the PFD will keep me up while I make it to the shore or what not. In a pond I'm more then sure I can swim to shore with or without a PFD pending water temp.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

The thing to do is to try some on and find one that doesn't slip around or ride up easily as it will be pushed up towards your head once you are in the water heh. I like the jackets with mesh shoulders for comfort.
Just make sure that it is rated for your weight and comfortable to wear (so you will actually wear it!). Look for general wear in the seams and such if buying used, but I doubt it will be a problem unless the thing was severly mistreated. My family has some PFDs that have been on canoe trips for upwards of 20 years and they're still fine.
By the way, you want a PFD as opposed to a life jacket for the purpose of semantics . Life jackets are what they have on ships and they will flip you upright so your head is out of the water even if you pass out. PFDs will not, but are much more comfortable.
Here is some info from the redcross on general safety.
http://www.redcross.ca/article.asp?id=15198&tid=024

Good luck and be water safe!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the linkage. I plan on doing some evening/night fishing so that is another reason for the safety because if anything happens you're pretty much on your own if you don't have a PFD/Lifejacket in the water and if you hit a rock witht he head or such you could be dizzy or knockedout is what I was thinking and also undertow currents. With a PFD/lifejacket at least if you know how to swim and such you've got more of a chance to make it to shore/safety if you take a beating by physical objects in rough waters or current.

I'm not sure but is it possible to belt keeper the PFD/lifejacket to keep it from raising up? Beltkeepers are what the cops/security guards use to keep thier belt kit from shifting around and also if need be attach to thier inner belt as extra insurance thier external beltline kit does not get loose.

http://www.copsplus.com/beltkeepers.php

I'll see if I can swing by and check out the sale before it ends.


----------

